

Dropbox saving more files daily (200m) than tweets on Twitter - lemon_pie
http://www.fastcompany.com/1748176/dropbox-rockets-to-25-million-users-sees-more-files-saved-daily-than-tweets-on-twitter

======
melink14
More interesting than just looking at the numbers, is considering the high
value of files in terms of productivity usefulness, and the relatively lower
(average) value of tweets. (Especially considering productivity.)

------
Terretta
You'd think the article might mention it's Amazon doing the "cloud storage"
part.

